# New to motorhome and need help on a few things...



## EwOkIE (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok thanks if you took the time to click my question
As you may see or tell I am new to motorhomes and just recently purchased this:

Fiat Ducato 1.9 TD (1994) L Registration (LHD)



Have uploaded pictures to what I need help on please.

The main Battery under the bonnet -

Theres a blue wire coming off and seems to go where the Leisure battery is but goes up inside

At the Leisure battery theres a Red wire that comes down and goes to the battery


Both these batteries have a 30 Amp fuse fitted

As far as I know theres 2 batteries / Gas bottle and has a mains attachment on the side

What I need to know is how to operate the controls and the pipe switches in the cupboard which are just below the sink and next to the fridge


Also the pictures I have shown does the leisure battery get charged in any way or do I need to charge it when needed

Thanks in advance if you could tell me what all these do as I didnt recieve a manual and dont want to blow myself up


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 26, 2012)

more pics ...



Control Panel (closer look)



In the cupboard


----------



## Beemer (Feb 26, 2012)

I think there is only one way to find out, and that is to switch them on and see what works and what not works.
Operate one switch at a time, and write down your findings (so much fun).
As for the gas taps, I would be guessing its water heater, heating, fridge and cooker/hob gas supplies. 

Would need more information as to the direction of the cables and there termination to discover what they are ultimately for. 

Where abouts are you located? Maybe someone could have a look with you, or what about asking the person/company you bought it from?


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 26, 2012)

well here my thoughts the blue wire on main battery look like it going to red wire on side of main batt could be going to contol panel  to charge lesuire bat 


the blue wire could be from alt to control panel which would switch a relay  then blue/ red wire from main battery goes to charge lesuire battery after being switched by a relay


so whilst engine is running the wire from alt BLUE ? is switching the relay to allow power from the main batterry RED/BLUE to control panel which turn allows it to feed the habitation electric and charges lesuire battery  when engine is off the lesuire batter now isolated feed the habitation  electrics


----------



## Drew (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't help but welcome anyway :welcome::goodluck:


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi EwOkIE your van is identical to mine in every way, year, engine, td etc.
The switches are from left to right
1. Lights
2.Extractor fan (if you hve one)
3. Water pump
4. Power (needs to be on for the others to work)
The black switch is your hot water, you have to hold it on till it stays green (about 5 seconds)
Gas pipes (don't know which order) are 1 for hob, 1 for fridge, 1 for boiler and 1 for fire.

The blue wire is the same as mine too.


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 27, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Hi EwOkIE your van is identical to mine in every way, year, engine, td etc.
> The switches are from left to right
> 1. Lights
> 2.Extractor fan (if you hve one)
> ...


#

Thanks for that, any chance of more help about the leisure battery does it charge as the previous person says
As the blue wire goes where the leisure battery is but goes up inside then a red one comes down and onto the battery
Also any help on everything with this would be most grateful as I am new to all this and would like to write it down incase the missus goes mental that I broke something


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 27, 2012)

EwOkIE said:


> #
> 
> Thanks for that, any chance of more help about the leisure battery does it charge as the previous person says
> As the blue wire goes where the leisure battery is but goes up inside then a red one comes down and onto the battery



Yes the blue wire charges the leisure battery I believe, the red wire is the 12v supply from the leisure battery to the main control panel to power all your internal 12v stuff.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 27, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Yes the blue wire charges the leisure battery I believe, the red wire is the 12v supply from the leisure battery to the main control panel to power all your internal 12v stuff.[/QU as i saidd that is what it look like to me the blue wire comes from alternator and goes into control panel and flips a switch/ RELAY  which allow the blue /red wire from car battery to charge lesuire battery when engines running  when engines is stopped the current cant flow from car battery to  lesbattery as the electronc switch  /RELAY ISNT ALLOWING IT TO


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys..

So after I am finished with my journey I need to remove the fuse from leisure battery, as its constant on either running the 12v (under bonnet battery) or leisure battery

Can I put a switch in after the fuse to the control panel to save me disconnecting the fuse if I need to remove it

Thinking of this switch :



As I says no manual on this control panel and the guy I got it from moved abroad now..


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 27, 2012)

no need to that look here it explains it Leisure Battery Install - Goatboy's VW Site 

have done the drawing as your coluor scheme please excuse the roughness as dont have art prog to do it


----------



## n brown (Feb 27, 2012)

worth heeding the words of old-ish hippy as he is also wise-ish in these matters,certainly no fuse pulling or switching necessary,good at electrics,crap at drawing!


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 27, 2012)

More confused...   so its ok if I leave the fuses in then as the control panel lights up if I do.
No switch for complete shut off thats why I was thinking of adding a switch

Also noticed where the pipes are there is a control main box at the back and it has 4 slots in them 
15A and 10A fuses but the 3 of them have 10A fuses fitted, but the bottom left one (theres no fuse installled)

Will get a picture up tomorrow to show you.


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 28, 2012)

These are the pictures :



If you can see the 15A fuse (Blue) That wasnt in so I put one in, incase I needed it..do I ?

But the circuit breaker, both switches are down
Do Both need to go up or just the Blue one?


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 28, 2012)

cant see the circuit breaker very well but it looks to be upside down 
it should say on the rcd if it on or off 
or when you switch from up to down one way was should be harder to push thats the on 
with out seeing better pics thats all i can help sorry


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 28, 2012)

But should they both be on or just the blue one?
Also was I right in fitting the 15A Fuse?


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 28, 2012)

both 1 is a rcd one is a fuse 
dont know about the 12 volt fuse never worked on a unit like that


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 28, 2012)

well from what you got there it look like the 240 volt breaker and secondary panel which iwould take as a 12 volt fuse board  looking a pic on it the first one looks like snowflake so would take that as fridge  one beneath cant make out  next one look like shower so would take that as water pump last look like a fan or extractor fan so if you have one of those then this is fuse for it so other board is the switches for the lights water pump etc if you wish tto isolate all of the 12 volt supplie then you would need to isolate the les battery and incoming from alternator and main battery 
ps have look on internet to see if ican find instruction book for your riviera switsh panel but no joy then icould tell you more ok


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 28, 2012)

What I have done is put the switch I showed in a previous pic (12v/24v) from the leisure battery going to the unit, complete with a 30A fuse and it cuts it off

As of the extractor fan I dont think I have one, but it wont do any harm with the 15A fuse in ...right?


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 28, 2012)

well been reading up without the proper info mation ok ihave come up with this THEORY PLEASE DO NOT TAKE IT AS READ think the box with the fuses in is a transformer/ batttery charger converting down to 12 volt when on main hook up to run the habitation side of the van ,the box with riveria on is the swtches to turn stuff on and off  and provide information see there is a gauge on there so it could be for lesuire battery state or water tank level.but as i havent seen it and cant tell just by photos  as regarding fan could be for heating fan or something with a fan injust not sure the trauma switch is for heating or hot  water ok if all the stuff is working in the van then turn it on and pull the fuse to see what is not working and then you will know what the fuse covers as for switching it off there is no need to switch stuff off the only thing you need to switch is from main hook up to 12 volt assuming there is a switch and it not done by relay 


reading up looking at circuit diagram for different control panel and looking at the name on the box with the fuses in has given me a web site with control panels in and some info gleaned from them hope this help you out as this is only my theory


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 28, 2012)

Followed the red wire from the Leisure battery which goes up to a connector with a thin red wire going in (which that goes to the mains I think (the black box)
Followed the red wire to the control unit.

So i put the Battery switch before it got to the connector block




The Lights that lights up are these (just took it in the dark so you could see)
This is with just the leisure battery, now it goes off because of the switch I put in



The circuit breaker I showed is the correct way push blue up (quite hard) then black one followed


----------



## ozzo (Feb 28, 2012)

Cant give you any advice - sorry but I'm loving following the thread - its all exciting to see if it's all OK and works.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 29, 2012)

on the riviera panel what is the last switch is it 12 and 240 volt  ok you isolated battery with the isolater but there is still power going to panel from main battery  when  engine running.iI assume that the alternator when started power the relay to draw power from the main battery, my thought being that if it is a 12 volt to 240 volt changeover that it would isolate the 12volt side when on 240 volt,thus switch off the feed from the alternator ,thus stopping the power from main batterand lesuire battery,as you have two lot of 12volt fuses ,one lot in riveria panel and one lot in box{transformer /battery charger when on 240 volt hookup /genny ?} by i assume main switch.and the switches in riveria panel are just switches for habitation items and that the fuses in riveria panel are not used when on 240 volt hook up.


THINGS TO TRY

1 sengine stopped try  habitation lights  and pull fuse in riverea panel if they should go out. Replace fuses  then pull fuse in other panel 
that will answer another question that the two panels are not linked 

2 riveria panel with fuses back in switch the lights with the switch on rivveria panel if the go out then you know it is a switch for the lights

3 connecct hookup to 240 volts switch over  to 240 volt  the do 1 again  this will tell you if the riveriia panel fuses are linke through  
or the fuse in the other panel are just for 240 volt hook up and as they are car type fuse iwould assume by that it is a transformer .


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 29, 2012)

Will try today and let you know..


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 29, 2012)

Right I have uploaded what is on the van if you need any more let me know
Have tried all morning to get my head round this, as I says new to all this... and no go!

What I have done...( well tried)
Got the 2 hobs to work gas flowing and can light that, but everything else is doing ma head in

Turned on tap..water came on, heard the water tank pumping.. no hot water??
Got pressure at the sink but no constant/pressure water flow in toilet or shower, when using the bathroom tap some dirt came out and then water just dribbled
To the right of the...which I think is the boiler (1st picture) there is a yellow switch type thing It only can pull towards me when I do that with the engine running I can hear the water tank pump running ??
It says on top if hot water <--    and cold water down the way ??

The lights that are lit up in the picture on control panel was the main battery (under hood) same light up when on leisure battery
I have no mains cable to hook up just now

*I need a 1 on 1 on how to use this Tardis!!*

_*How do I get rid of the crap in the water tank*_ as it looks like dirt in it?
*_Update_ ..just ran cold water in and trying to get out much as I can, dont even know how many litres it holds as I got some puriclean to add to it...

As you can see the switch I put in from the leisure battery

I have a 10 Ltr blank tank thing in the cupboard next to the fridge ???
Whats that the boiler?.. 
There looks to be a yellow toggle switch on the pipe, do I leave that?

How do I operate these things???

Help.....


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 29, 2012)

This turns green ..with no issues if thats right

---------

Need help with everything..

Hot water usage... cleaning the large water tank.. Bathroom appliances..


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 29, 2012)

Where do you live - perhaps a member local to you can pop over and advise?


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 29, 2012)

Glasgow, UK

Not many motorhomes have I seen round here, everythings stripped out of it lol its like looking for a penny coin!


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 29, 2012)

Right your fresh water tank, under the seat is 100 litres, your black and grey waste tanks underneath the back are both 100 litres. You need to clean out your fresh water tank and pipes, fill fresh water tank with a couple of kettles of warm water and give it a good wipe out inside, then empty it by opening the drain valve next to the tank, Run a hosepipe through the tank with the valve open for a bit. Close the valve and top up the tank. Turn on button 4 and button 2 on control panel and open your water taps till you just have clean water coming through. When you have done this turn the taps off and switch the boiler on with the black switch (you must have the gas turned on for this) wait 15 minutes and the water should be hot.
If the boiler is on the light will stay green, it it glows orange check the gas is turned on to the boiler.

Yes the boiler is that black bucket looking thing in the cupboard.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 29, 2012)

right let start hunting it down , riviera isthe make and model please yes, it  a fiat duccato chassis gathered that much 1994  will try and find user manuals foryou . Tried hunting down riveria control panel but no joy on that did find out some info on another panel which was same name as on other panel ,not the same model but pointed me in right direction .


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 29, 2012)

As I said Ewokie that red light should only be on when you are on charge and as you do not have a lead it's a bit confusing. My red light is only ever on when charging then goes off when the batteries arte full.


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 29, 2012)

Woohoo we have a Green Light!

We are good to go :wacko:

We have Gas..Hot water... tanks all clean did the full tank and cleaned pipes out with that clean stuff I mentioned.
The Bathroom taps and Shower taps had no water coming out only a dribble stripped them down and all the gunk behind it made me vomit nearly... how can people not clean stuff yeuch!

Thanks guys for your insights and help.. just the waste at the rear to clean and tackle now... but not today maybe tomorrow and let you guys know.
Havent tried the mains yet..as no cable to test it on or plugs
Or the fridge.. how does this work?

What I solved...

Flick the Black switch (removed gas vent)
Got the 12v Gen switch with the tap switch ..waited 15-20 mins at Haaamster says..
We got Hot water..wohoo

Inside the tank theres these 2 prongs hanging down, is this for min and maximum levels or just a sensor?

Thanks again...need to find a bloody manual for this as I found this ..with some info :

*Click Here*

Upon having cleaned the pipes do I need to add stuff to the water to make it drinkable as I havent tried it yet.. is there a filter I need to get or tablets etc...?


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes the prongs are for water level, the fridgeis a 3 way type it works on gas, hook-up and on the engine.
To use while driving press the red switch on the fridge (it should light up when your engine is on). For 240v you need a lead, to start on gas turn and hold in the button at the top right of the fridge and press the igniter, hold gas button in till it catches. A pilot light can be seen on in the back of the fridge.

For the gas fire turn and hold in the gas button then press the igniter, hold the gas button till the fire catches (might need about 30 secs). The pilot lights may need a good few goes to get them started just don't give up easily.

Some people use water purification tablets some don't, I have never bothered but if you are worried you can boil the water.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 29, 2012)

glad you got somewhere with it


----------



## EwOkIE (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks _Haaamster _and _oldish hippy_ for both your help
Will let you know tomorrow if i run into problems..hope not

Need a kip now...


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah all that worked.. thanks

I have 2 sockets inside as far as I can see one in the middle of the fridge and a double at the rear next to the door

Are these 12v or 240v ?

As I havent got the mains lead yet what do I do different as I installed the leisure battery cut off switch
ie..using fridge..water etc... 

Sorry for asking just dont have a clue and trying to get the basics down


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 1, 2012)

Just went over everything I tried yesterday and either I am missing something or my brains leaked!

Can get Hobs to light with no issues

Cant get hot water again!
This is what I have tried:

GAS BOTTLE OPEN > BLACK SWITCH FOR BOILER > Goes green then to Orange
Can Hear the Black Bin trying to iginite before going back to Orange

Tried it this way too > Gas Bottle Open > 12v Gen on (Leisure battery) then Black Switch
Same thing ???

Works on Car Battery when running

Tried the Fridge ..cant get that to go

Gas Bottle Showing Green not empty yet


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 1, 2012)

weli f they look like uk socket then they are 240 volt i should imagine there are unless they foriegn round two pin mains socket you might havesome 12 volt out let they are two pins with a angle of abou 45 % and have flat pin or ciggarette lighter type socket
as regarding manual you could try manafactures they might be able to furnish you with one


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 1, 2012)

For some reason if I run with car battery first, black switch will go green then no probs using leisure battery etc..if I dont run that first then it stays Orange ??

Still cant the fridge to go..ok though with engine running but gas no.. tried the :
Turn and Hold in the button at the top right of the fridge and Press the igniter, Hold gas button in till it catches.  A pilot light can be seen on in the back of the fridge.


Just the fridge and fire and thats me sorted with controls I think... stumped!

Question apart from the above.. 

If I plug the mains in do I need to do anything with the 12v Gen switch or use that as normal, will it charge my leisure battery when in use (mind battery switch I installed)


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 1, 2012)

Just perservere with it, these things were very fiddly to me too til I got the knack of it. Hold the water switch for about 20 secs that may help same with hob had top right knob on fridge, when you see the pilot light on the fridge hold the knob in till the flame holds.
You can see the pilot light for the fire through one of the holes in the front.

The sockets you asked about earlier are 240v the one in the middle of the fridge needs a french type connector.

I'm sorry I don't know about your switch but when hooked up I imagine it should be switched on.


----------



## EwOkIE (Mar 1, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Just perservere with it, these things were very fiddly to me too til I got the knack of it. Hold the water switch for about 20 secs that may help same with hob had top right knob on fridge, when you see the pilot light on the fridge hold the knob in till the flame holds.
> You can see the pilot light for the fire through one of the holes in the front.



Hold the water switch?

What about mains do I need to use any of the control switches for appliances and will it charge leisure battery


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 1, 2012)

EwOkIE said:


> Hold the water switch?
> 
> What about mains do I need to use any of the control switches for appliances and will it charge leisure battery



Hold the hot water switch (sorry)

The mains will charge the leisure battery but not the main engine battery, the fridge will work straight away (green button on fridge)


----------

